

MIT asserts “no wrongdoing” in Aaron Swartz case - oBeLx
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/30/mit-asserts-no-wrongdoing-in-aaron-swartz-case/

======
3825
If they are trying to say that they did nothing illegal, I have nothing to
say. However, their being "prudent" while "not duly take into account the
wider background" suggests that their action (or lack thereof) was partially
responsible for this tragedy.

Their adopting a "position of neutrality" over the case makes them a silent
accomplice to the corrupt and power-drunk prosecution.

